# Making an Acronis bootable CD with image on same disk?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Does anyone know how to make an Acronis bootable rescue media DVD that also contains the backup image that is to be restored?


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

Just check the user's guide. Chapter 10 ;-)

Don't know if the backup CD/DVD will contain backup image, but in any case you can store backup images on other DVDs. Good luck!


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

You can find it here: Tools->Opyions->Dafault backup options


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Spider111,

Yes, that option is there and thanks for pointing it out; but, I made a mistake in my title to this post and stated CD instead of DVD. It is actually DVD I am interested in. Acronis will not back up directly to DVD and therefore the option you point out will not place the bootable rescue files onto DVD.

Not being able to back up directly to DVD is a glaring Acronis deficiency. It is the only reason I still recommend Norton Ghost to my customers, instead of Acronis.

I'm hoping there is a third-party solution to this problem someone smarter than I has come up with.


----------



## dick471 (Oct 27, 2004)

Check this forum for a method by "Menorcaman".

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=65


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Alex Ethridge said:


> Not being able to back up directly to DVD is a glaring Acronis deficiency. It is the only reason I still recommend Norton Ghost to my customers, instead of Acronis.


You really need to keep current, seems that Acronis thinks this is supported.  [WEBQUOTE="http://www.acronis.com/enterprise/support/kb/?aid=474"]The Acronis True Image line products support almost any of the most popular storage devices. Also, Acronis True Image provides direct writing to DVDs.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Well, it must be something new as I got an e-mail back from them about two months ago when I was using the trail version that says Acronis does NOT support direct writing to DVD.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I just booted with the Acronis rescue media to try an image directly to DVD and the DVD drive is not listed anywhere in the program as a backup device.

That's why I still use Ghost 2003 for that kind of job. It will back up directly to DVD in DOS mode.


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

We understood that you like Ghost very much (as I like True Image=)). But in many respects it is a matter of taste. As for me I know that True Image and Ghost have their merits and demerits and comparing them I choose Acronis.


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

Which version do you have? I'm asking because the latest one supports DVD and works like a charm.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> Can Acronis True Image 10 Home burn directly to a DVD? If so, what are the limitations?
> 
> All current versions of Acronis True Image beginning with build 3625 can burn directly to DVDs. We support DVD+R, DVR+RW, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-RAM. DVD+R Double Layer is fully supported; DVD-R Dual Layer is not supported. The entire process is completely transparent  just put a blank DVD disc into the drive and you can save your image to that disc without any additional software. Effective with this build, it is no longer necessary for Acronis True Image users to have third-party DVD-burning software in order to create images on DVD discs.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I agree with what you posted, John, and I see those options in Windows and I found that in the manual; but, I don't see those options when using the rescue (boot) media in the version 10 I bought off the store shelf a couple of months ago.

So, yes, I guess you can do that if you are running Windows but not when running Acronis from the boot media.

I sure wish it were different and I would be grateful if someone showed me I am mistaken.

So far, Acronis has made fully functional images while in Windows; but, I'm just gun shy. I've had so many failures with other programs that image from Windows that I just feel safer if I create the image when Windows isn't running.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've restored a number of images created with Acronis TI while Windows was running, and there have been no issues in doing so.

I confess, I haven't tried creating DVD images using the bootable CD...


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I confess, I haven't tried creating DVD images using the bootable CD...


:up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Alex Ethridge said:


> I just booted with the Acronis rescue media to try an image directly to DVD and the DVD drive is not listed anywhere in the program as a backup device..


I'm probably way off base here .... But ...
Did you use an ATI boot CD made on the same computer ?
Somewhere, In my playing .. I've got the impression that the ATI make boot CD process .. collects the drivers needed.
Are you running the latest version ATI 10 v4940 ???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I asked that very question of Acronis support, and they told me that the disk was generic and not specific to the machine it was created on. I used to believe that it was specific, because I had an experience that seemed to indicate it was. Turned out to be a version issue. I know that you should use a disk created on the same version or a later version to restore a TI backup image, that has bitten me.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

As I remember ... getting difficult these days ...
Once .. I couldn't find the DVD drive on my laptop.
Making a new Boot CD fixed it.

On another Desktop computer .. I changed the Video card.
The old ATI Boot Cd wouldn't work .. Major video problems.
Making a new Boot CD fixed it.

Being Gun Shy .. I always make a computer specific Boot CD ... and another if I change Hardware.

CD's are cheap ... So .. I just had to say something.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just another thought &#8230;
All my ATI recovery images are stored in a couple of external HDs .. In computer specific folders.
I also store the specific Boot CD there also ... in an ISO format ... So I can burn another if needed.
This saved my step kid once when he lost his Boot CD.
Didn&#8217;t try a Generic Boot &#8230; Wish I had now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just keep a copy or two of the latest recovery CD for TI 10 Home and TI 9.1 Workstation around, they've always done the trick for me since I discovered the version dependency.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Acronis wish list:
 Acronis will back up to CD's and DVD's from the rescue media (independent of Windows) and place the Acronis rescue files on the first CD or DVD of the set.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think this is what you're looking for ... Para 5.3.8 here .. http://us1.download.acronis.com/pdf/TrueImage10.0_ug.en.pdf

The last time I played with making Recovery DVDs ... there was a problem when more than one DVD was required.

The backup is not sequential ... In that you have to swap DVDs as asked.
Also .. you have to start (or will be asked) to insert the last DVD so Acronis knows how many DVDs there are.

IF your backup will fit on one DVD .. It's great ... but a little slow.
Otherwise .. I avoid making multiple DVD Backups.

The last time I fooled with DVD backups .. It seemed like there was a lot of support information missing.
May I suggest … The Free trial of ATI is fully functional for 14 days.
http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/download/trueimage/
Maybe you can try your "Hard Knocks" method of information gathering and let us know.
I'm sure there's a way to do it.


----------

